# Laura Mercier Swatches



## Forever (Mar 4, 2009)

Deleted


----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 1, 2009)

Laura Mercier Lip Stains
shy pink, Peach Glaze, Mocha, Mulberry, Sugar Violet, Scarlet


----------



## natalie647 (Jan 16, 2010)

Laura Mercier Lip Stain in English Rose, limited edition from the spring 2009 collection.
















L, heavy application, r, light application





Light application:





Heavy application:





A full review is available on my blogger.


----------



## MzzRach (Jan 27, 2010)

Laura Mercier Metallic Creme Eye Colour, on NW20 skin.

Top to bottom (swatched heavily, can be blended out for a sheerer application):

Titanium
Alloy
Gold
Rose Gold


----------



## ktbeta (Mar 29, 2010)

Baby Lips on NW15 skin


----------



## Honey&LemonGirl (Jun 5, 2010)

Lipstick in Hydrangea (deep, cool strawberry pink)


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jun 16, 2010)

Laura Mercier Metallic Crème Eye Colour

From left to right:
Platinum, Alloy, Gold.


----------



## ktbeta (Aug 21, 2010)

Laura Mercier Bonne Mine Palette


----------



## soco210 (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## crisanju (Mar 31, 2011)

From the Gilded Garden collection, these are limited editions. Above are swatches from the palette followed by habiscus and englishrose lip stains.


----------



## crisanju (Mar 31, 2011)

Little review on Laura Mercier concealers

  	Laura Mercier secret comouflage in SC-3 Lots of coverage. Needs good blending because it tends to get cakey. Not moisturizing.
  	Laura Mercier undercover pot in #2 Great coverage. No creasing. Moisturizing. Not a lot of color choices.


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 2, 2012)

[h=3]Laura Mercier Bonne Mine Creme Colour Palette Swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 2, 2012)

[h=3]Laura Mercier Metallic Crème Eye Colour in Gold and Alloy Swatches[/h]  	 







  	Gold, blended




  	Gold, heavy swatch




  	Alloy


----------



## mjacqueline (Jun 2, 2012)

[h=3]Laura Mercier Caviar Stick Eye Color Amethyst[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Jan 27, 2013)

[h=3]Laura Mercier Art Deco Muse Collection 2012: Illuminating Eye Colors Glided Platinum, Glided Moonlight and Glided Bronze Swatches[/h]


----------



## mjacqueline (Mar 28, 2013)

[h=3]Laura Mercier Caviar Stick Eye Colour in Rose Gold, Orchid and Amethyst swatches[/h]


----------



## Allura Beauty (Jul 23, 2015)

Candleglow Luminizing Palette


----------

